# Flat wood work - Router Table



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, no I haven't given up on turning but since I arranged my garage to allow me to do flat work again, I have been doing some projects I have wanted to do for a long while. Here is a router table I am about to finish up on. I still need to wire up an external switch and I also plan on putting a couple of 110v plugs on each side also for other tool uses. I am awaiting on the switch and some other goodies from Rockler but it is really ready to use as is. It comes set up for a vacuum system which is set up for a shop vac now, but mainly built for 4" fittings inside with another side shoot for pulling off of the fence into the router box inside and then out to the vacuum system. It has a lift top for easier router changes. Has a slide drawer for 1/2" bit storage and another for 1/4" bit storage plus two drawers on bottom for other stuff storage. 4" wheels roll like a dream and the wheels lock from rolling and also lock the wheel from turning.

I got the plans from Kreg and I also bought the table top from Kreg. I decided to not try to build the table top to insure it stays perfectly flat and for the price, it is worth buying it from them. The fence is a Freud fence that has independant adjustment on each end of the bit.

Now it is getting time to get back to the fun stuff and spin something. My future daughter in law is wanting a large hollow vase for her Birthday in a few months. Guess I will start on that soon.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow! That is one nice router table. I really like the two drawers with the bit storage. It sure going to be easier to run those edges now...great job. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that is slick!!!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a cool lookin table.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Super set-up, Dale.. Lookin' forward to seeing what you whip out with your 'Super Shop'.... If'n ya decide to move up from the shop vac collection you might look at the Jet Dust Collector.. That sucker I've got sure moves some dust and chips.. Only drawback is that it is noisy as hell


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice table!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Super set-up, Dale.. Lookin' forward to seeing what you whip out with your 'Super Shop'.... If'n ya decide to move up from the shop vac collection you might look at the Jet Dust Collector.. That sucker I've got sure moves some dust and chips.. Only drawback is that it is noisy as hell


Kinda looking for a dust collector but probably down the road a bit. When I do get one, I think I will put it outside my work area and build a box around it to protect it but outside of my garage to help with noise and easier to empty.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is one sweet Set up Slip!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Sweet setup Slip. Been procrastinating on a design to build one myself and really like what you have.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats a really nice router table,,,,,,,,,,I only have one reservation and thats the open edges ot the ply,will they keep moisture out?

dick


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Killer !!!!!!

First class all the way !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

dicklaxt said:


> Thats a really nice router table,,,,,,,,,,I only have one reservation and thats the open edges ot the ply,will they keep moisture out?
> 
> dick


Yea, that was the design. I hope it works out sitting in my garage, I finished it inside and out with 4 coats of poly to help. No glue was used, so any part can easily be removed and replaced if needed. It is put together strictly using pocket screws. A first for me not using any glue.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I now have router table envy. Is there any way you can set up the vacuum to keep the dust away from the fan to the motor or does your set up do it as is?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Not sure how well it works yet, as I don't have nothing but a shop vac. It is designed to pull from the bottom of the router compartment and also the router compartment pulls from the router fence. In other words, the router fence gets pulled into the compartment and then gets pulled to vacuum system. The router bit opening also should pull some air to bottom of compartment also which should help keep router fan somewhat cleaner than with no vacuum. The door has a small opening at the bottom of about 1/8" to allow some air movement through door to keep the bottom of the compartment somewhat clean. At least this is the design and is not my design, it came from Kreg, so I hope they know enough about it to work as designed. I will someday find out when I get a vacuum system in the tool inventory. I now have this router table, I have the Kreg master router table for a second table and a Grizzley 3hp shaper in inventory, to help allow me from making so many changes in router bits and going back and forth expecially when making raised panel doors. Should be able to move from one to other without a lot of excess changes as I have had to do using only the shaper. It appears I am router table poor now.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job on the table - Wow. Looks like it will be real handy.


----------

